# ترنيمة متفكروش ان اللى راحوا (ظلم الجراح)



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2011)

ترنيمة متفكروش ان اللى راحوا ( ظلم الجراح )

† متفكروش ان اللى راحو                حقهم وياهم راح   
احنا الهنا اللى بيحمينا               ما بيرضى بظلم الجراح                                                 

† مش بنرجع حقنا ابدا                بالسيف والحرق وبالنار                           
                   قادرين نعمل كده بس               احنا واثقين فى الهنا الجبار 

† القوة مش فى الاجبار                 والارهاب والنار والسيف                                  
                صوت الحب هيعلى ويكبر             يحرق كل عداوة وزيف 

† يا كنيسة ضمى لشهدائك             ابطال قالوا باعلى الصوت 
                عصر الشهداء لسه بيقدم               ناس احرار مش خايفة الموت 

† بس نصيحة يا عالم فوقوا                المظلوم جواه بركان                            
                 مش هاقدر اوعدكم انه                يفضل هادى زى زمان

للتحميــــــــــــــل




​


----------



## just member (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا الك 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
سلام الرب يسوع

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> شكرا الك
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> سلام الرب يسوع
> 
> *​



ميرسى لمرورك الغالى
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------

